# How to make non spicy healthy mustard or at least very little spice



## discusscookingnewbie (May 1, 2022)

Hi, it's been a while, hope you are all doing good. Every time my house attendant would make homemade mustard for me, it would come out very spicy. We attempted at least 1 to 2 more different methods to have it come out as non-spicy but it would turn out to be spicy every time. We used the mustard seeds kroger brand to make the mustard so I am thinking that was the wrong type or brand of mustard seeds to use to make non spicy mustard. Please answer the question in the title if you know. Also I don't want any starch in it unless that's just naturally in there and not a additive. I don't want salt and vinegar in it either. What type of mustard seed do I need?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 1, 2022)

Hi. This is a great article that describes the chemistry of making mustard and has recipes for four different types. None of them have gluten - it's not in mustard seeds.

If straight mustard is too spicy - and remember to let it mellow for a few days, and try it with food like bread or a slice of cucumber or something - you can mix it with honey, mayonnaise, yogurt, etc., to calm it down.
https://www.seriouseats.com/mustard-manual-guide


----------



## Silversage (May 1, 2022)

1.  Use yellow seeds instead of brown.  Yellow is milder.
2.  Heat.  Use hot water instead of cold.  Heat  mellows  the fire in mustard seeds.


----------



## jennyema (May 2, 2022)

You cant make mustard without vinegar.  Its the basis of it.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 2, 2022)

I tried making mustard once, and I failed miserably .  I dumped the remaining seeds over the deck fence, forgot about them, and the next year I had one heck of a corp of mustard greens. I would like to try again though.


----------



## blissful (May 2, 2022)

This is the recipe I use, for dijon. I use all yellow mustard seeds and yellow ground mustard. The only change I make is I can it in a waterbath canner. It's not spicy but it takes a week before it is not spicy--the mellowing happens during that week. I use it all the time.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DgG62sln2Y


----------



## GotGarlic (May 2, 2022)

jennyema said:


> You cant make mustard without vinegar.  Its the basis of it.


You can use water, beer, wine and other liquids to make mustard.


----------



## jennyema (May 2, 2022)

GotGarlic said:


> You can use water, beer, wine and other liquids to make mustard.



Yes, but Ive never seen a recipe for mustard without vinegar in it.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 2, 2022)

jennyema said:


> Yes, but Ive never seen a recipe for mustard without vinegar in it.


You should read the article I posted above


----------



## jennyema (May 3, 2022)

GotGarlic said:


> You should read the article I posted above



I should have and will!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2022)

If you want something milder, try a simple mustard-based sauce. 

https://www.epicurious.com/expert-advice/how-to-make-dijonnaise-article


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (May 8, 2022)

Hi, thanks all for who responded. This leads me to another question about mustard. Is mustard acidic or to acidic?


----------



## karadekoolaid (May 8, 2022)

Mustard is high in monounsaturated fatty acids, especially erucic acid.


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (May 8, 2022)

karadekoolaid said:


> Mustard is high in monounsaturated fatty acids, especially erucic acid.



are those acids bad/unhealthy for the mouth and/or teeth?


----------



## karadekoolaid (May 8, 2022)

No idea.
You´d have to ask a doctor or a dentist.


----------



## karadekoolaid (May 8, 2022)

Over 15 years ago I made several different mustards to test the local market. Some were reasonably successful, but the process was very complex and I decided not to continue.
However, this one - _Münchener Würstsenf (Munich style sausage mustard)_ might just work for you. Yes, it´s got vinegar in it, but it´s not "spicy" (hot) at all:
1/2 cup + 2 tbsps black mustard seeds, ground in a coffee/spice grinder or in a mortar
4 tbsps yellow mustard powder
1/2 cup beer 
1/4 cup white wine vinegar
1 tsp salt
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 tsp allspice
1/8th tsp cloves
1/4 tsp tarragon
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tbsp honey
1/2 cup beer

Mix together the two mustards.
Warm the beer (and the next 8 ingredients) in a saucepan until the sugar is dissolved. 
Pour the mixture over the mustard and stir.
After about 3 hours, add the second lot of beer.
Stir to mix, leave two or three days, stirring occasionally, until most of the liquid is absorbed.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 8, 2022)

discusscookingnewbie said:


> are those acids bad/unhealthy for the mouth and/or teeth?



How much do you plan on eating of this stuff?  Three time a day and every day just might do it.  

But I honestly don't think it will do much harm if eaten in a normal way.  

As *karade* has said, you should ask your doctor/dentist, especially if you have soft tooth enamels, and/or stomach issues.  Be sure to tell them _how much_ you plan to eat.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 9, 2022)

discusscookingnewbie said:


> are those acids bad/unhealthy for the mouth and/or teeth?



Anything really hard could crack a tooth

Anything Acidic will wear away enamel over time ( making it more susceptible to cavities, fracture, and at the very least , increased sensitivity )

Anything sticky will increase the risk of cavities 

All in moderation with normal daily oral home care wont do much /. if any damage.

***Everyone is different so some may be more at risk than others***


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 10, 2022)

I never considered making my own mustard. I am going to make it!


----------



## blissful (May 10, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> I never considered making my own mustard. I am going to make it!




You may never go back! 

Be careful if you boil it, it is like a volcano, be vigilant. Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 10, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> I never considered making my own mustard. I am going to make it!


If you haven't already, take a look at the article I posted above. It describes the chemistry of making mustard with different liquids and types of seeds, and includes several recipes. And yes, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 10, 2022)

Im probably going to join the " Make your own mustard club" too.  As long as I have time tomorrow, its on my list of things to do.  Last time I tried it was a disaster.


----------



## blissful (May 10, 2022)

I did some price comparisons of buying mustard seeds, yellow. I ended up buying them at the grocery store (instead of amazon or penzeys). The seeds were 99 cents for 5 ounces which is about a cup. The ground mustard was also that price at the grocery store, a good deal.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 25, 2022)

blissful said:


> This is the recipe I use, for dijon. I use all yellow mustard seeds and yellow ground mustard. The only change I make is I can it in a waterbath canner. It's not spicy but it takes a week before it is not spicy--the mellowing happens during that week. I use it all the time.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DgG62sln2Y



Just started the mustard making process.

Im up to the point where I added the mustard seeds, mustard powder, salt and garlic powder.

In the video it says to let it sit for a a few days.  Is that at room temperature?


----------



## larry_stewart (May 25, 2022)

Never mind. I didn't see the subtitles ( Which clearly say room temp).


----------



## blissful (May 25, 2022)

Larry, yes room temperature.
Notes about the recipe:
He uses a hand blender, which I've done, it doesn't get very smooth (which is fine if that is what you like). This last time I put it in the blender and I love it that way, it was much smoother.

You know the part at the end where you boil it and add water, if needed. I end up adding more than what is prescribed. I end up with more jars than 4 pints. I'm just telling you so that when you get to that part, you have enough jars available if you add more water.
Salt as needed for taste.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 25, 2022)

blissful said:


> Larry, yes room temperature.
> Notes about the recipe:
> He uses a hand blender, which I've done, it doesn't get very smooth (which is fine if that is what you like). This last time I put it in the blender and I love it that way, it was much smoother.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up.  
I'll keep you posted if I run into trouble


----------



## CharlieD (May 26, 2022)

Silly question, why bother with mustard, or horseradish for that matter, if it's not spicy?


----------



## blissful (May 26, 2022)

CharlieD said:


> Silly question, why bother with mustard, or horseradish for that matter, if it's not spicy?




Mustard seeds are fairly high fat and create an emulsion (like mayo for you), and they have this lovely mustardy flavor that doesn't have to be spicy. It can be smooth and creamy and just the tiniest bit astringent. 



It can be used as a vehicle (as mayo often is), for spice, or tailored to be hot on its own. I use it to make up a buffalo hot sauce on occasion.


For more richness, tahini can be added, and for more tangy-ness more vinegar. Anything high in salt, sugar, or spice can overwhelm the gentle flavor of mustard flavor itself deadening the taste buds to the mustard flavor.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 26, 2022)

blissful said:


> Mustard seeds are fairly high fat and create an emulsion (like mayo for you), and they have this lovely mustardy flavor that doesn't have to be spicy. It can be smooth and creamy and just the tiniest bit astringent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How interesting.  Thank you.  

Ross


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (May 27, 2022)

Hi, thanks for all who responded. I won't be making home made mustard now since I was planning to eat it everyday as someone here was telling me basicly thats that is not healthy or at least for the teeth. Mabey all consider making it on the weakened for desert with something


----------



## dragnlaw (May 27, 2022)

I hope you didn't mis-construe what I said!  If you're makig a sandwich and use it as a spread for flavour - I certainly don't think that is unhealthy.

to quote a few previous statements:

_"But I honestly don't think it will do much harm if eaten in a normal way."_

_All in moderation with normal daily oral home care wont do much /. if any damage._

You eat mustard as a dessert?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 27, 2022)

discusscookingnewbie said:


> Hi, thanks for all who responded. I won't be making home made mustard now since I was planning to eat it everyday as someone here was telling me basicly thats that is not healthy or at least for the teeth. Mabey all consider making it on the weakened for desert with something


Larry is a dentist and he basically said that as long as you do normal daily oral care, it's unlikely to create a problem. Do you eat anything else that's acidic, like citrus or other fruit juice or vinegar? There's not much difference between those and mustard. 


larry_stewart said:


> Anything really hard could crack a tooth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## larry_stewart (May 27, 2022)

Now the waiting begins.
Looks good.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 27, 2022)

I know it's a picture but the colour looks perfect!


----------



## larry_stewart (May 27, 2022)

I added a little turmeric to ' yellow' it up a bit.


----------



## blissful (May 27, 2022)

Cool! What matters most is the taste and texture. 



Did you give it a little taste? Mine tasted horrible straight out of the pan without aging it.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 27, 2022)

blissful said:


> Cool! What matters most is the taste and texture.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you give it a little taste? Mine tasted horrible straight out of the pan without aging it.



Yeah, I wasn't  impressed, but the guy kept stressing not to taste it and give it a good week.

I tried making mustard once before and it tasted baad, but I think I didnt give it time to sit and mellow out.

hopefully in time Ill be praising it.


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (May 29, 2022)

@GotGarlic
I brush my teeth twice a day, once in the morning after breakfast and once after dinner with flossing. I don't brush after launch.

I eat cherry tomatoes with my food wich apparently is acidic to the teeth based on a article I read on the net. I can post that article here if you want to see it, I saved it in my bookmarks.  

@dragn law
The mustard is not for sandwich spread but is for what I eat everyday which is a version of the Mediterranean food called the red bean barley recipe. I add a little bit of parmesan cheese and salt with each 3 servings I have a day for flavor and also add the cheese for healthy fat since the body needs a little fat. Its no more then 2000 celeries a day or around 2000 calories a day


----------



## dragnlaw (May 29, 2022)

*dcnewbie,* having just looked at that recipe, I truly don't think 1 tsp of mustard a day, twice a day, or even 3 times a day will affect your teeth.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 1, 2022)

So I did my first taste test, and it really is remarkable how the taste changes over time.  Im guessing a few years ago, at my first attempt to make mustard, I didnt let it sit which is why I hated it and just tossed it.

at the consistency could be a little creamier, but thats a personal preference and an easy fix.  Also, I like mine a little more tangy. I compared it to the store bought I have in the fridge, and theirs is tangier.  Another personal preference and easy fix ( just add a little more vinegar).

All in all, Im pretty happy with the results and will make again.


----------



## blissful (Jun 1, 2022)

larry_stewart said:


> So I did my first taste test, and it really is remarkable how the taste changes over time.  Im guessing a few years ago, at my first attempt to make mustard, I didnt let it sit which is why I hated it and just tossed it.
> 
> at the consistency could be a little creamier, but thats a personal preference and an easy fix.  Also, I like mine a little more tangy. I compared it to the store bought I have in the fridge, and theirs is tangier.  Another personal preference and easy fix ( just add a little more vinegar).
> 
> All in all, Im pretty happy with the results and will make again.




YAY! 



I'm so glad that worked well for you. 

I also make yellow mustard, like a hot dog mustard. I used this recipe. My son uses it mostly. At first he was afraid it wouldn't be like store bought but now that's all he uses. FOOD PRESERVING: Yellow Mustard


Some of my friends make a whole grain mustard and gift those at christmas time. I haven't done that yet.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 1, 2022)

Does the yellow mustard also have to sit for a week+ before it develops its final flavor?  Or is it good once it cools ?


----------



## blissful (Jun 1, 2022)

larry_stewart said:


> Does the yellow mustard also have to sit for a week+ before it develops its final flavor?  Or is it good once it cools ?




I am not sure about the yellow mustard but I'd guess it should sit a week and this is why.


The whole grain mustard they recommend letting it sit 6-8 weeks, so the more whole grain you use, the longer the resting time.


The yellow mustard is made from all ground mustard but I know, just adding water or vinegar to yellow mustard and eating it immediately, hot and not very tasty.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 1, 2022)

larry_stewart said:


> Does the yellow mustard also have to sit for a week+ before it develops its final flavor?  Or is it good once it cools ?


The article I posted above has information on the chemistry of different types of mustard, as well as recipes. It's worth a read.

https://www.seriouseats.com/mustard-manual-guide

IN THIS ARTICLE

Yellow Mustard

Honey Mustard

Spicy Brown Mustard

Dijon Mustard

Whole Grain Mustard

Hot Mustard

English Mustard

German Mustard

Beer & Spirit Mustards


----------



## Silversage (Jun 1, 2022)

I make mustard in very small batches, since it loses its bite over time.  My coarse ground has 1T yellow seeds, 1T brown seeds, 2T apple cider vinegar, 2T white wine.  Soak for 2 days, then use the immersion blender till it's thick, but still has lots of seeds.  Add a pinch of salt and dark brown sugar.  Cure for a week.  It has a kick.


----------



## blissful (Nov 25, 2022)

I'm down to my last jar of dijon mustard that I made from Chef John's recipe. I'll probably double the recipe and can it all since that seems to work well for my needs. I use it a lot, just as a mustard, but also as a mustard sauce (added vinegar, sometimes tahini sauce). A thin mustard sauce makes a good salad dressing for me.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 25, 2022)

I have 2 pints of the homemade mustard. Almost done with the first pint. I like it a lot.  Eventually will get around to making more.


----------



## blissful (Nov 26, 2022)

In terms of safe recipes: 


			https://www.ballmasonjars.com/dijon-mustard.html
		

4 oz jars
and 





						Make Your Own Home-canned Condiments
					






					www.ndsu.edu
				



4 oz jars
I wish I could find more references.
I started some last night, soaking until tomorrow night.


----------

